# Things that bug you in the hobby



## Vinny2915 (Jul 17, 2018)

Just starting a chill thread here trying to get some funny responses, who knows, maybe some people might post some interesting things.
I'll start: I hate how I get super excited to get a new animal but then get let down when I realise I will probably never see these animals in the wild.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Jul 17, 2018)

For me, the fact that I live two hours away from any reputable place that sells Ts (this excludes LPS like Petco,Petsmart,etc) and therefore have to wait for expos near me or pay overnight shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Jul 17, 2018)

Something that "bugs" me, eh?



I find it pretty frustrating how new keepers get obsessed with the idea of getting an OW way too early on;_ C. lividus_, OBTs, _P. metallica_....

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## BarksandFarts (Jul 17, 2018)

When my spiders molt in some obscure corner and i cant get the molts out to sex without destroying the web

Reactions: Agree 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Minty (Jul 17, 2018)

Based on a very recent experience, losing a tarantula when there’s nothing you can do about it, sometimes it just won’t make it.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Sad 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 17, 2018)

Arachnophoric said:


> Something that "bugs" me, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I find it pretty frustrating how new keepers get obsessed with the idea of getting an OW way too early on;_ C. lividus_, OBTs, _P. metallica_....



Some people just want to watch the world burn...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 17, 2018)

Very but very few things in life can 'bug me' but I have noticed this, in regards of the inverts/arachnid community, at a worldwide level, during various Expo's:


A lot of keepers seems 'Bikers' jumped out from the Bar you can see in the beginning of 'Terminator 2: Judgment Day'
A lot of keepers seems Nerds jumped out from a forgotten school basement where a perverted janitor sealed them for the last two years
A lot of female keepers are sexy so I suggest to those to create a fashion 'Bikini & T's' bathing suit line - take the colours/patterns from the T's, like, example a _P.metallica_ bathing costume - if 'you' do this and it's $ *pure winning* $ please gib/send me a little %

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9 | Love 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Jul 17, 2018)

People who don’t do basic research.

People who act like they have enough experience to deal with an OW even though the most high strung thing they have is a Psalmopoeus sling they’ve owned for a week. (And then you see them getting rid of their ts once they get an OW and realize they can’t handle it)

Seeing the prices in Europe compared to the prices in the US

The cost of shipping.

Water dishes being used as anything but a water dish. (Toilet, garbage disposal, frisbee, etc.)

Fake plants being used as chew toys. (looking at you, Phormictopus cancerides)

I enjoy the fact that there isn’t too many people in the hobby compared to other hobbies, but it would be nice to have someone to physically talk to about tarantulas every once in awhile. This forum is the closest thing I have to that

I could probably go on, but for every annoyance in the hobby, there’s something that’s even more fantastic and wonderful

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2018)

Referring to keeping living animals as merely a hobby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## starnaito (Jul 17, 2018)

#1 for me is probably the completely wrong tarantula care seen in the majority of pet stores. And second to that is people who claim they know more than I do about it just because they've "owned reptiles for XX years". Not saying experience isn't useful, but just because you've done something the same way all your life, that doesn't make it right.

Also, my A. genic and his obsession with keeping me away from his water dishes... that's pretty annoying. And, yes, he's got two dishes; that's the only way I've managed to refill them without him being a turd.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 17, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Water dishes being used as anything but a water dish. (Toilet, garbage disposal, frisbee, etc.)


Like old good lovely 'Klondike Gold Rush' miners said, after work (among diseases and of utmost seriousness dancing ladies)
'watch always the half - crappy Bourbon - full part of the glass' 

Aside the frisbee part, it's great that water dish are often used as a toilet/garbage disposal, make the maintenance even more spot on and easy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 17, 2018)

The complete lack of knowledge some employees have for the animals they care for at pet stores. 

The fact that some employees at the pet stores legitimately know the current care of the animals is wrong, but don't care enough to fix it. 

Some of the more popular people on YouTube, serving as role models for countless new keepers, yet they're some of the worst examples of proper husbandry. 

The fact that people who aren't in the hobby think it's okay to talk to you about wanting to kill your pet because it's not a dog or cat. 

Feeders.

Not having enough fellow keepers around to talk to someone in person about the hobby (a fantastic point borrowed from @spookyvibes)

The fact that I will never have the funds or space for every single species I want at any given time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Sad 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 17, 2018)

-Crossbreeding (and related, people not knowing the difference between the terms 'species' and 'breed')

-People who feed live birds/mice/other vertebrates to tarantulas and then put the video on youtube. Does nothing but make people hate tarantulas, and it's also unnecessarily cruel to use a fairly intelligent animal as a feeder.

-The way the mainstream portrays tarantulas in such a negative way...movies, TV shows, the local news, etc. It perpetuates the negative attitudes of most people about these animals, and no amount of education will change most people's outlook once they feel that way.

-Any activity that puts entertainment as a higher priority than an animal's safety. We should minimize risk whenever possible.

Reactions: Agree 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 17, 2018)

DanBsTs said:


> For me, the fact that I live two hours away from any reputable place that sells Ts (this excludes LPS like Petco,Petsmart,etc) and therefore have to wait for expos near me or pay overnight shipping.


yeah costed me a ton in shipping for mine .
Mine all stopped carrying Ts cuz they must have either killed too many or did not sell enough.

It seems there’s a lot of hate over misunderstanding that tarantulas are evil like vlad Dracula or something. People wish them dead , for no understandable reasons.

People Getting a. Old worlds as a first or second T is a annoying thing . Like at least wait til you had multiple P irminia. That’s asking for an escape or a bite.

And I cannot ever get a good molt from a aboreal T.

Hate YouTube videos of people getting it on purpose , or handling then which almost always goes  wrong. Hate rodents feeding as it almost always isa.
Mouse big enough to kill the T. Really only snake so need rodents. Just a waste of money, and endangers the spider. Makes it look like tarantula are villains.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sschind (Jul 17, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Referring to keeping living animals as merely a hobby.


What would you prefer to call it.  You seem to be reading a lot more into the word "hobby" than you need to.  

I think I know where you are going with the "living animals" part of your post.    People who keep live animals have a duty and a responsibility to provide for them as we are their sole means of survival but referring to it as a hobby seems to trivialize it.  However, calling it a hobby doesn't mean we can't provide them with everything they need even if we do consider it a hobby.  Very few make a living at this so for most people it is a hobby in every sense of the word.  Just because it involves live animals doesn't change that. 

I hope you don't take this post the wrong way.  Obviously if people referring to it as a hobby bugs you it takes away some of you enjoyment (being bugged about something is not enjoyable) from your T's.  I'm just trying to make a point or two that may help lessen how much it bugs you to make your enjoyment greater.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2018)

sschind said:


> What would you prefer to call it.  You seem to be reading a lot more into the word "hobby" than you need to.
> 
> I think I know where you are going with the "living animals" part of your post.    People who keep live animals have a duty and a responsibility to provide for them as we are their sole means of survival but referring to it as a hobby seems to trivialize it.  However, calling it a hobby doesn't mean we can't provide them with everything they need even if we do consider it a hobby.  Very few make a living at this so for most people it is a hobby in every sense of the word.  Just because it involves live animals doesn't change that.
> 
> I hope you don't take this post the wrong way.  Obviously if people referring to it as a hobby bugs you it takes away some of you enjoyment (being bugged about something is not enjoyable) from your T's.  I'm just trying to make a point or two that may help lessen how much it bugs you to make your enjoyment greater.


Of course I don't take the post the wrong way.

I do realise I'm in the tiny minority as most refer to keeping tarantulas as a hobby.

It just doesn't sit right with me personally. Never as and never will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Torech Ungol (Jul 17, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Referring to keeping living animals as merely a hobby.


I wish I could Agree with a post multiple times...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ccTroi (Jul 17, 2018)

1. excessive use of common names
2. no use of scientific names
3. dealing w dubias playing dead
4. having to crush dubia heads
5. wallet is always empty

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Winner 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Jul 17, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Like old good lovely 'Klondike Gold Rush' miners said, after work (among diseases and of utmost seriousness dancing ladies)
> 'watch always the half - crappy Bourbon - full part of the glass'
> 
> Aside the frisbee part, it's great that water dish are often used as a toilet/garbage disposal, make the maintenance even more spot on and easy


Very true, it does make for easier cleanup/maintenance I guess I’m just annoyed at the frequency of these occurrences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 17, 2018)

yeah, I was gonna ask how else would one describe the, er, hobby? Let's look at the definition of the word...I'll just grab the one I got from Wikipedia since it was the first relevant hit after a search. "A *hobby* is a regular activity that is done for enjoyment, typically during one's leisure time."

Okay, generally speaking, unless one makes a living from keeping tarantulas, keeping them could accurately be described as something done during leisure time, couldn't it? I don't think it follows that because something is alive, that excludes an interest in it as being a hobby. Is caring for them a regular activity? I'd say so. Is that done during spare time? In most cases, probably so. And obviously for the most part it is done for enjoyment by non-professionals
How else could it be described? Personally, I think there is more reason to describe one's spiders as a "collection" as being irksome but that doesn't bother me either, since that could be technically correct as well. 

Like the poster above, I'm not trying to bust your chops by using semantics, but you might be a little less perturbed by the term if you broaden the definition a bit. The tarantulas won't care. 

As an aside, I think that @nicodimus22 nails it with the unnecessary feeding of verterbrates and posting videos of the act. It is one of my pet peeves as well.


----------



## boina (Jul 17, 2018)

- feeding tarantulas vertebrate prey. It's unnecessary and therefore unnecessary cruel to the vertebrate feeders that can feel pain and fear just the way we do. Posting a video about it is just low.
- Not knowing a thing about tarantulas and their care, but knowing everything better than everyone else.
- "It's always been done like that, therefore it must be right."
- "They need x% humidity because that's the average humidity of their native country."
- restricting ventilation to "keep humidity in"
- ...

I can probably come up with more - I'm easily bugged

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jul 17, 2018)

boina said:


> - feeding tarantulas vertebrate prey. It's unnecessary and therefore unnecessary cruel to the vertebrate feeders that can feel pain and fear just the way we do. Posting a video about it is just low.
> - Not knowing a thing about tarantulas and their care, but knowing everything better than everyone else.
> - "It's always been done like that, therefore it must be right."
> - "They need x% humidity because that's the average humidity of their native country."
> ...


What, no mite-induced panic?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Razzledazzy (Jul 17, 2018)

My biggest pet peeve is how prices seem to vary wildly for no reason and trying to find the most reputable dealer, with the best prices, and decent shipping prices is literally a hell of my own making. I can't turn off my desire to save money. 

I just end up paying more for the convenience of my local exotics store or waiting around for an expo. At least then I can get a feel for their temperaments before I buy them.

That's another thing! I hate how ordering online is like a blind bag of what you're going to get unless you invest time in speaking with the seller one-on-one to get a feel for the animal they're sending you, which can be difficult if you're purchasing younger animals who haven't had time to develop much in the way of temperament.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 17, 2018)

When people buy animals first and then ask questions later.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Award 2


----------



## Greasylake (Jul 17, 2018)

"Kill it with fire." 
I actually had someone say that to me then immediately apologize and say it was kind of ingrained in them because that's what people usually find funny. Pretty good guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MotherofSpiders (Jul 17, 2018)

Treating MMs like hors d'oeuvres for females.   Posts like "I've thrown in 5 MMs now and each one gets pounced on by the female before they hit the ground."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 3


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 17, 2018)

One thing that bugs me is some folks are so sure their way is the right and only way to keep tarantulas.  If your enclosure doesn't look similar to their they tell you that you are wrong and going to kill your Ts.  I have live plants in my enclosure for my Avic and was told the humidity from the plants would kill him.  I don't know if they thought I was keeping my sub soaking wet or what?  I drip water my plants and they are all drought tolerant and hardy species like Pothos (Devil's Ivy), grass and wild violets from Ohio.  He has been in this enclosure now almost 2 years and has molted 5 times in it with zero issues.  If the humidity coming off plants killed Avics they'd be extinct in the wild.  Now I know keeping them damp can be an issue.  But, my sub is bone dry except every 10 days the sub at the base of the plants gets around 10-15 drops of water.  I don't think that kind of watering will lead to Sudden Avic Death Syndrome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 17, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> One thing that bugs me is some folks are so sure their way is the right and only way to keep tarantulas.  If your enclosure doesn't look similar to their they tell you that you are wrong and going to kill your Ts.  I have live plants in my enclosure for my Avic and was told the humidity from the plants would kill him.  I don't know if they thought I was keeping my sub soaking wet or what?  I drip water my plants and they are all drought tolerant and hardy species like Pothos (Devil's Ivy), grass and wild violets from Ohio.  He has been in this enclosure now almost 2 years and has molted 5 times in it with zero issues.


I can see where your coming from, but I think your point of view is slightly skewed on this. Most of the experienced keepers opt to simplify things for our new members, live plants only complicate things and are not beneficial in any way shape or form...other then aesthetically to you.  

Sure they can work in this context...it can also be disastrous for others who do it wrong, anything that needs to be watered regularly shouldn't be in an avic enclosure IMO...there are other species that would be better suited for that kind of thing. 


MikeofBorg said:


> If the humidity coming off plants killed Avics they'd be extinct in the wild.  Now I know keeping them damp can be an issue.


The issue isn't humidity so to speak, its stagnant and stuffy air...in the wild they live high in trees where there is excellent airflow, and yes its humid there. 

In captivity avics die in low vent cages period. Keeping them moist just accelerates the process. 

Combine all these factors with live plants that need to be watered, and _literally_ give off humidity as they grow...you can see where the inherent danger lies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 17, 2018)

• When tarantulas won’t let go of their water dishes.

• When tarantulas take their water dishes into their burrow and hide them.

• When tarantulas put their water dishes up side down.

• When tarantulas put dirts on or over their water dishes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 17, 2018)

When people spell tarantula "tranchula".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 17, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I can see where your coming from, but I think your point of view is slightly skewed on this. Most of the experienced keepers opt to simplify things for our new members, live plants only complicate things and are not beneficial in any way shape or form...other then aesthetically to you.
> 
> Sure they can work in this context...it can also be disastrous for others who do it wrong, anything that needs to be watered regularly shouldn't be in an avic enclosure IMO...there are other species that would be better suited for that kind of thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Stuffy unventilated enclosures are death sentence. Side and top ventilation are a must for Avics.  I have a Zilla arboreal enclosure. Has excellent ventilation.  I’ve never had any mold grow in it. I added springtails I cultured just in case. And red worms living in my substrate with help keep the soil overturned and oxygenated.   It’s more work than a spartan enclosure. I have the time though being 100% disabled and retired from the US Army. All I do all day is check on my invertebrates and take care of my bird if I have one. I currently don’t, but will be trapping a new juvenile Red-Tailed Hawk next month to train and hunt.



Staehilomyces said:


> When people spell tarantula "tranchula".


I catch myself spelling it Taranutla all the time. My horrible chicken peck typing is why. I can’t seem to not look at the keyboard to type. My wife and kids can. I can’t. Too old I think. lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 17, 2018)

People who like common names. 

Random unexplainable deaths. 

Arrogant beginners. 

People who have a collection of 50+ in two months of keeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 17, 2018)

Another one is obviously made up common names

(Rare Amazonian black bird-eating pinktoe goliath tarantula)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 17, 2018)

New keepers who are dead set on NOT taking advice and wonder why their animal died.  
People who say 'eww you have spiders?!?!  but you can't hold them or play with them'  .....  You can't hold or play with fish either so your point?
People who are adamant they can handle an OW and then post about how they just got bit...or loose OW.... or dead OW who bit the human and or another pet.
Shipping prices suck....
People who are shady and screw other people over in the hobby and make it even harder to trust.  Come on now, we're all in the hobby because of the same reason, we love them.
Tarantulas that love to poo in their water dish then absolutely refuse to let you remove their 'toilet' to replace it with fresh water lol (T. stirmi was horrible at that)
Pet store people not knowing their rears from holes in the ground...

The list goes on and on lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FrDoc (Jul 17, 2018)

Naming T’s.

WHAAAAT???!!!  

Oh no, he di-int say that?!

Yeah, pokin’ the bear.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 17, 2018)

One thing that bugs me in this hobby is the Legendary Names "*ARAGOG" and "SHELOB" *Hear that name every time in this hobby for everyone's T.'s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gaherp (Jul 17, 2018)

Freaking out over laws that have always been in place. Calm down they are not busting in with m4's at the ready over your tarantulas.

Being critical over making sure which part of the Latin name is capitalized. If it is spelled correctly that is good enough. We are not writing scientific papers.

Bioactive anything. This word is getting thrown around a lot now and should be viewed like something from a snake oil salesman. Gimmicks to sell products are laughable, but too many buy into it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 17, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> Naming T’s.
> 
> WHAAAAT???!!!
> 
> ...


Hahaha I'm so guilty of this.  My very first tarantula was my baby and she did have a name  Brachypelma (now) hamorii turned mature female with the name Big Red.   Although truth be told once you start getting the collection going, they just get labeled with their scientific name and whether or not they are male or female XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Jul 17, 2018)

InvertAddiction said:


> Hahaha I'm so guilty of this.  My very first tarantula was my baby and she did have a name  Brachypelma (now) hamorii turned mature female with the name Big Red.   Although truth be told once you start getting the collection going, they just get labeled with their scientific name and whether or not they are male or female XD


That's quitter talk. All of my Ts are named. 

Every. Last. One.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 17, 2018)

Arachnophoric said:


> That's quitter talk. All of my Ts are named.
> 
> Every. Last. One.


I have a hard enough time trying to come up with names for 'pets'  I started naming by personality on some of my scorpions.  Douchbag, for instance, was my Heterometerous spinifer and his attitude fit his name perfectly 

Only a couple have gotten names, it's just easier to the scientific and gender for me and my future husband lol  He's forced into liking them lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## FrDoc (Jul 17, 2018)

Liquifin said:


> One thing that bugs me in this hobby is the Legendary Names "*ARAGOG" and "SHELOB" *Hear that name every time in this hobby for everyone's T.'s.


Yeah!  Why not Bob, Skip, Stephen, Joyce, Marsha....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arachnophoric (Jul 17, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> Yeah!  Why not Bob, Skip, Stephen, Joyce, Marsha....


Sounds good to me! 

Edit: I'm naming this jumping spider I caught Skip. In your honor, buddy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane (Jul 17, 2018)

I named my L. klugi Bob... 

Only thing that sort of bugs me is when there is someone new to keeping tarantulas and they start to argue/get defensive when they are not using good methods of keeping and it gets pointed out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## sschind (Jul 17, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Of course I don't take the post the wrong way.
> 
> I do realise I'm in the tiny minority as most refer to keeping tarantulas as a hobby.
> 
> It just doesn't sit right with me personally. Never as and never will.


Fair enough but if you don't mind me asking what would you call it?


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 17, 2018)

lostbrane said:


> I named my L. klugi Bob...
> 
> Only thing that sort of bugs me is when there is someone new to keeping tarantulas and they start to argue/get defensive when they are not using good methods of keeping and it gets pointed out.


I named my male Avic Harry Turq Rozovyy.  I call him H.T. Rozovyy.  Rozovyy is Russian for pink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 17, 2018)

No other hobbyists within 2 hrs of me (Ohio or indiana) that I know of anyway.  

When prospective owners don't do research. That big, fancy looking P. metallica and P. regalis aren't going anywhere anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sschind (Jul 17, 2018)

That one lone male cricket that always seems to escape and brags about it at 3 in the morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 17, 2018)

FrDoc said:


> Naming T’s.


FIGHT ME!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Jul 17, 2018)

-people's fascination, and desire for communals...drives me nuts.

-humidity...the word has no place in this hobby (yeah basin, I said it)

-handling

-the unreliability of loans...why is it so hard to find someone you can actually trust?

-care sheets

-you tube

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 17, 2018)

cold blood said:


> -people's fascination, and desire for communals...drives me nuts.
> 
> -humidity...the word has no place in this hobby (yeah basin, I said it)
> 
> ...


I think it's important to experiment with communals. At the very least, interesting.

Now, it does bother me when a random posts about putting two H gigas together and asking for predictions.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 17, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> No other hobbyists within 2 hrs of me (Ohio or indiana) that I know of anyway.
> 
> When prospective owners don't do research. That big, fancy looking P. metallica and P. regalis aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


Where in OH? I live in Lima about an hour North of Dayton on I-75.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 17, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> I think it's important to experiment with communals


Important?  How?


----------



## moshpitpanda (Jul 17, 2018)

People calling me cruel and inhumane for putting a sling in a tiny enclosure when they know nothing & are not willing to learn anything about Ts D:

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 17, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> Where in OH? I live in Lima about an hour North of Dayton on I-75.


Darke county


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 17, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> Darke county


Darke county isn’t too far from me in Allen. I deer hunt some land there. Well I used to. New owner now that doesn’t like hunters. I guess he likes hitting deer on the highway.  I have plenty of private land to hunt in Allen, Hancock and Putnam counties so losing one woods isn’t a big deal.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 17, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Important?  How?


It's always important to experiment with things we don't fully understand. That's how we learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 17, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> It's always important to experiment with things we don't fully understand. That's how we learn.


Interesting perspective, not one I agree with , but that's ok 

IMO its a known fact that ts are solitary animals that will eat each other if given the opportunity (balfouri excluded).    To me its like expermenting with diesel fuel in your Honda Accord....experiment all you want, but we already know the answer before the experiment even began.....JMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 18, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Interesting perspective, not one I agree with , but that's ok
> 
> IMO its a known fact that ts are solitary animals that will eat each other if given the opportunity (balfouri excluded).    To me its like expermenting with diesel fuel in your Honda Accord....experiment all you want, but we already know the answer before the experiment even began.....JMO.


And how did we find out about M balfouris tolerance to each other?


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jul 18, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> It's always important to experiment with things we don't fully understand. That's how we learn.


But haven't people already experimented with communals and (gasp) ended up with dead spiders? Except for _M. balfouri_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 18, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> But haven't people _already_ experimented with communals and (gasp) ended up with dead spiders?


Yep, but there's different ways they do it. There's many questions we don't know the answers to. Why are some N incei communals successful and some aren't? Do the slings have to be kept with the mom from birth? Can they ever be introduced to each other safely after separating? What are the rules of shipping a communal? Can they be out in separate containers? Etc etc 

Why fellow keepers don't thirst for knowledge like this I don't understand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cleaning the water dish of a T blondi every single day.

EVERY single day there is either prey remains, moss or he just decided to flip it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jul 18, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> Cleaning the water dish of a T blondi every single day.
> 
> EVERY single day there is either prey remains, moss or he just decided to flip it.


My mature female A chalcodes does that too.  I think she just does it so she can flick hairs at me when I fix it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## InvertAddiction (Jul 18, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> No other hobbyists within 2 hrs of me (Ohio or indiana) that I know of anyway.
> 
> When prospective owners don't do research. That big, fancy looking P. metallica and P. regalis aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


State neighbor   WV here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 18, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Yep, but there's different ways they do it. There's many questions we don't know the answers to. Why are some N incei communals successful and some aren't? Do the slings have to be kept with the mom from birth? Can they ever be introduced to each other safely after separating? What are the rules of shipping a communal? Can they be out in separate containers? Etc etc
> 
> Why fellow keepers don't thirst for knowledge like this I don't understand.


I simply can’t afford to try communal , and am afraid of having losses. I also don’t trust myself to succeed, unless it’s a proven genus. I had a p regalis pair communal for about 6 months til he got eaten or died. Split them em up once maybe, not for long. Must have failed never got eggs sack she molted soon after.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## WildSpider (Jul 18, 2018)

Liquifin said:


> One thing that bugs me in this hobby is the Legendary Names "*ARAGOG" and "SHELOB" *Hear that name every time in this hobby for everyone's T.'s.


My sister wanted me to name my T ARAGOG too!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 18, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> My sister wanted me to name my T ARAGOG too!


Someone told me to name my Goliath Shelob well it didn’t live very long , sold a tumor sick spider. Hope to get a new Goliath someday, shoulda got one instead of trying to find cheaper big species. I like my Lp less health issues!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WildSpider (Jul 18, 2018)

I would have to say the thing that bugs me is all the laws and paperwork that hinder me from having all the inverts I want (Must...have...more). For example, I loved The Spiderman's (YouTube) Barylestis scutatus, Snaggle Fang. I absolutely would have loved to buy some slings from him or from somewhere else but things get more complex when you go international.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jul 18, 2018)

I hate that I have to dumb down my speech when muggles ask me about my critters.  Like, it's cool that they're interested, but for the love of god, *please* don't ask me what kinds of tarantulas I have unless you know _something_ about tarantulas. 

Oh, and don't walk into my spider room, tell me my T. stirmi is going to reach at least 12", and then ask why I don't have a cobalt blue because "They're so pretty!"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jul 18, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> I would have to say the thing that bugs me is all the laws and paperwork that hinder me from having all the inverts I want (Must...have...more). For example, I loved The Spiderman's (YouTube) Barylestis scutatus, Snaggle Fang. I absolutely would have loved to buy some slings from him or from somewhere else but things get more complex when you go international.


 Couldn't agree more. When I first got into keeping inverts I wanted some beetles (goliath and tropical stags) and African giant snails. Guess what I found out. I can understand them being illegal in the southern states, but I live in northern Ohio. If I took a 1000 goliath beetles and a 1000 giant snails and released them in the woods behind my house it wouldn't cause any long term problems - because not one would last the winter. Yet I have no problem buying dubias - because they wouldn't last the winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I simply can’t afford to try communal , and am afraid of having losses. I also don’t trust myself to succeed, unless it’s a proven genus. I had a p regalis pair communal for about 6 months til he got eaten or died. Split them em up once maybe, not for long. Must have failed never got eggs sack she molted soon after.


Same. That's why I'm trying it probably exclusively with sacs I get. Cheaper that way. 
I plan on perhaps 2 or three smaller to larger communals of Poecilotheria in the next month. Just need them to molt again..


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 18, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Same. That's why I'm trying it probably exclusively with sacs I get. Cheaper that way.
> I plan on perhaps 2 or three smaller to larger communals of Poecilotheria in the next month. Just need them to molt again..


I don't know about the rest of Europe, but here in the Netherlands, keepers are more and more starting up communals of Poecilotheria. Some with three, some with five specimens. Predominantly with P.metallica, from what I've gathered, but other species as well, though I can't tell which others off the top of my head. They all are still in the sling/juvie stage though, so there's no telling if they'll make it to adulthood of course, but it is becoming more common. Breeders are selling for communal as well. 
N.incei is a done deal here though. If you post something and put N.incei communal in the text, you're in for some bashing and/or re-education .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## buzz182 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ugly, plastic storage box type enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jul 18, 2018)

Wild caught specimens to be sold for profit bums me out.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 18, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Wild caught specimens to be sold for profit bums me out.


I see but keep in mind my man that this is basically how we get 'pedes, uh, since 95% (maybe more) of the 'pedes available in the trade are WC


----------



## Olan (Jul 18, 2018)

cold blood said:


> -people's fascination, and desire for communals...drives me nuts.
> 
> -humidity...the word has no place in this hobby (yeah basin, I said it)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. breeding loans have not worked out for me. 
Speaking of which, I think my C. schioedtei males are penultimate...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 18, 2018)

buzz182 said:


> Ugly, plastic storage box type enclosures.


HA! You'll reconsider when you get your umpteenth spider

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumba (Jul 18, 2018)

What bothers me is YouTube "experts" who are squeemish and jump or shout whenever a T is disrupted and moves, gets defensive, or strikes. I would be p/o'd too if someone was poking me. Or those that are afraid to even touch a cricket or roach.


----------



## Sinned (Jul 18, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Wild caught specimens to be sold for profit bums me out.


This mostly, they should be donated to me for free. In the interest of the hobby of course.  

(.. as I reach my max allowed number (determined by wife) ... I'll of course be offering these specimens for a price determined by the costs of "holding" them. Feeders are really expensive in the NL, so ymmv - also depending on if might need a new video card soon or my pick of a holiday location)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sinned said:


> This mostly, they should be donated to me for free. In the interest of the hobby of course.
> 
> (.. as I reach my max allowed number (determined by wife) ... I'll of course be offering these specimens for a price determined by the costs of "holding" them. Feeders are really expensive in the NL, so ymmv - also depending on if might need a new video card soon or my pick of a holiday location)


Feeders expensive?? Where do you get them?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sinned (Jul 18, 2018)

Don't you ruin this for me @Andrea82 ... I was so close!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 18, 2018)

buzz182 said:


> Ugly, plastic storage box type enclosures.


5 gal cost more then 10, not enough space or money. Prefer glass cages , storage boxes are good for mid to big Ts. Some even have locked lids nice for Ts that escape. $7-12 instead of $40. A lot cheaper if you have 30+ spiders. Small shoebox cheaper $2-5 ea


----------



## cold blood (Jul 18, 2018)

Olan said:


> Yeah, I agree. breeding loans have not worked out for me.
> Speaking of which, I think my C. schioedtei males are penultimate...


Oh boy oh boy....call me, I am reliable












schioedtei



__ cold blood
__ Jul 6, 2018
__
malaysian earthtiger tarantula
omothymus
omothymus schioedtei
schioedtei

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sinned said:


> Don't you ruin this for me @Andrea82 ... I was so close!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 18, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I don't know about the rest of Europe, but here in the Netherlands, keepers are more and more starting up communals of Poecilotheria. Some with three, some with five specimens. Predominantly with P.metallica, from what I've gathered, but other species as well, though I can't tell which others off the top of my head. They all are still in the sling/juvie stage though, so there's no telling if they'll make it to adulthood of course, but it is becoming more common. Breeders are selling for communal as well.
> N.incei is a done deal here though. If you post something and put N.incei communal in the text, you're in for some bashing and/or re-education .


I think it really starting catching on when Tom Moran started his balfouri communal.

Poecilotheria communals are something I want to experiment alot with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Razzledazzy (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh new thing that bugs me: when people make fun of others for naming their Ts. Like, we get it you have so many that it would be a hassle to do it, or you think it's immature. But what's it hurt? People are having fun.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 18, 2018)

Vinny2915 said:


> Just starting a chill thread here trying to get some funny responses, who knows, maybe some people might post some interesting things.


Seeing a poorly kept Avic in a pet store and feeling sorry for it but not wanting to buy it (because they'll just get another).

Videos/photos of people risking their tarantulas for shock value, such as feeding mice to their tarantulas or handling irresponsibly.

Prank videos involving spiders. (You know the tarantula is going to be discarded after the prank, and it only reinforces the negative beliefs people have about spiders.)

People who ask for advice but don't follow it or get defensive.

When my tarantulas insist on webbing over their water dishes, so I have to choose between destroying their webs or adding a second dish. (I'm looking at you, _Neoholothele incei_!)

When my tarantulas wait until right after I clean the dish to poop in it or drop a bolus in it.

When my unsexed tarantulas put their molts beyond reach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NaCon (Jul 18, 2018)

Haven’t fully started my collection so my bugs are more people based but 

#1 is the amount of false information given, especially with most caresheets, this forum is the only way I have found actual info in keeping my pets alive. 

#2 anyone whos Reckless when it comes to it, collecting or buying Ts without research, buying a large amount only to give up on it the second it doesn’t meet their expectations, and as some others have said buying OW, as a first or second T, or thinking they have enough experience for it (when they really don’t)


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Jul 18, 2018)

people that ask if I have one big tank with all like 30 T’s in it. 
And right now it’s anyone that has a euathlus sp red bc I’ve been looking for about 3 years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## valkyrie12310 (Jul 18, 2018)

I know it's already been mentioned so many times but....

SHIPPING COSTS

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 18, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Oh boy oh boy....call me, I am reliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like one of these again , mine didn’t do so well 3 years ago. Over cramped in a tiny bedroom, around flee infestation times. Hope I can find cheap slings next time I find a job.

Sounds like my mom didn’t care how bad flea spray was for Ts , and thought putting them in a different room was safe....had a few Ts got dks didn’t have a camera to film them tho.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## StampFan (Jul 18, 2018)

That as soon as a T is on the cover of the BTS journal every idiot is trying to buy one driving up demand and prices.  Just like when a dog wins at Westminster/Crufts that breed becomes popular.  People are stupid.


----------



## checkmate (Jul 18, 2018)

T related:
- vendors/dealers who keep their Ts in cramped conditions to save space. Went to a vendor's shop a few weeks after an expo and saw the same T in the cramped plastic container it was being sold in. Another time I remember seeing a 3" maculata in a 2" high plastic container (like a cheap flimsy cookie container from the grocery store) that looked like its permanent enclosure. Not even 2x body length. Very sad.
- elitist attitudes
- newbies who want everything spoon-fed to them

Non-T related:
- when someone kills a spider then posts the photo in a spider ID group "Is this a brown recluse? Sorry I killed it." No, you're not sorry.
- kill-it-with-fire attitudes
- just people in general

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 18, 2018)

The list is virtually endless. No time to list them all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vinny2915 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Prank videos involving spiders. (You know the tarantula is going to be discarded after the prank, and it only reinforces the negative beliefs people have about spiders.)
> 
> People who ask for advice but don't follow it or get defensive.





Ungoliant said:


> When my unsexed tarantulas put their molts beyond reach.


I can't agree more



wetwork said:


> - vendors/dealers who keep their Ts in cramped conditions to save space. Went to a vendor's shop a few weeks after an expo and saw the same T in the cramped plastic container it was being sold in. Another time I remember seeing a 3" maculata in a 2" high plastic container (like a cheap flimsy cookie container from the grocery store) that looked like its permanent enclosure. Not even 2x body length. Very sad.


 Okay, I understand using small enclosures to save space but that is flat out ludicrous.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WildSpider (Jul 19, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Couldn't agree more. When I first got into keeping inverts I wanted some beetles (goliath and tropical stags) and African giant snails. Guess what I found out. I can understand them being illegal in the southern states, but I live in northern Ohio. If I took a 1000 goliath beetles and a 1000 giant snails and released them in the woods behind my house it wouldn't cause any long term problems - because not one would last the winter. Yet I have no problem buying dubias - because they wouldn't last the winter.


The laws are similar where I'm at. A Giant African Snail is also one of the ones I was after. I don't know if they'll ever loosen up, but I'll be really happy if they do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 19, 2018)

wetwork said:


> - vendors/dealers who keep their Ts in cramped conditions to save space. Went to a vendor's shop a few weeks after an expo and saw the same T in the cramped plastic container it was being sold in. Another time I remember seeing a 3" maculata in a 2" high plastic container (like a cheap flimsy cookie container from the grocery store) that looked like its permanent enclosure. Not even 2x body length. Very sad.


My _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ came in a cramped deli cup that did not even allow her to stretch her legs completely. It was evident from the amount of webbing and poop that she had been living in there for a while.

When I prodded her out of the deli cup into her new fossorial setup, she hissed at me, but now she is a happy pet hole. (I think she is making up for lost time with the digging.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sykomp (Jul 19, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> Oh new thing that bugs me: when people make fun of others for naming their Ts. Like, we get it you have so many that it would be a hassle to do it, or you think it's immature. But what's it hurt? People are having fun.


I have to agree with this, I assume most people are only jokingly annoyed by the naming, but anyway. Naming things really affects the way people think. Giving a name to a tarantula labels it as an individual, and affirms its position as someone's pet - now it has unmeasurable _value_ since it's important enough to be named by someone. 
And if someone is dead scared of a giant spider, try naming that said spider something like "Bubbles" or "Kitty" or something, it makes it sound less menacing and harder to be afraid of. 

Also one irrational thing that bugs me are those soft tissues many T's are packed with in their shipping containers. They are good at keeping the T's unharmed, but trying to get the poor spider safely out of the slightly moist paper without crumbling it all around the enclosure annoys me like no other. Sure, if the spider is slow you can move it into some other container first, but with lightning fast ones that adds unnecessary possibility of unwanted bolting... 
It's harmless, but I'd still rather not have tiny white pieces of paper in my nice setups!


----------



## sschind (Jul 19, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> It's always important to experiment with things we don't fully understand. That's how we learn.


I don't fully understand brain surgery.  Anyone want to let me experiment on them?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 19, 2018)

Humidity gauges: why use them, they are unnecessary and just a waste of money, same with heating elements other than space heaters. I dislike humidity gauges about as much as @boina  dislikes tarantulas with horns.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 19, 2018)

sschind said:


> I don't fully understand brain surgery.  Anyone want to let me experiment on them?


Very amusing. But different than what that post means.


----------



## Greasylake (Jul 19, 2018)

Mite threads, I think the best part of them is waiting for @boina to come in and get frustrated.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 19, 2018)

Razzledazzy said:


> Oh new thing that bugs me: when people make fun of others for naming their Ts. Like, we get it you have so many that it would be a hassle to do it, or you think it's immature. But what's it hurt? People are having fun.


I couldn't agree more. The vast majority of my inverts do not have names, but my "crown jewels" get the name treatment. Only about 10 have names, and they're the ones that I'd keep if I absolutely had to get rid of my collection.


----------



## antinous (Jan 24, 2019)

People who edit (mainly oversaturate) photos of their already beautifully colored T’s.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 24, 2019)

It annoys me when people call abdomens butts.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## StampFan (Jan 24, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> It annoys me when people call abdomens butts.


That Avic is shooting poop at me from its bu.....abdomen!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 24, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> It annoys me when people call abdomens butts.


It's not an 'abdomen' either, technically. It's _opisthosoma _

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 24, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's not an 'abdomen' either, technically. It's _opisthosoma _


Good luck getting people to call it that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 24, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Good luck getting people to call it that


If people loves to have a bath into the 'ignorance' (btw, ignorance is the 'vessel' of all disgraces) _swamp_, like a lovely boar into the first wood, isn't my fault 

As a former Italian Liceo Classico student and a traditionalist, my duty is to stick to correct terms/nomenclature: whatever it takes 

That's why I call 'tarantulas' _Theraphosidae_... only because 'tarantula/s' was and is today worldwide accepted doesn't make that correct.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fleetwoodmcc (Jan 24, 2019)

Glass 10 gallon fishtanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## John2097 (Jan 24, 2019)

People who think spiders are  disgusting. Have you ever post something on social media. And there’s is always one friend/ people comment: ewww, kill, release it outside,  etch  
Hey ts never failed to fascinate me. There’s always something new keeping them


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 24, 2019)

John2097 said:


> People who think spiders are  disgusting. Have you ever post something on social media. And there’s is always one friend/ people comment: ewww, kill, release it outside,  etch
> Hey ts never failed to fascinate me. There’s always something new keeping them


The fact that people feel the need to post comments like that is just lame. I respect that some people don't like spiders (as a former arachnophobe myself), but it would be appreciated if they'd not have to say all that crap in the comments when we clearly love our spiders. 

I mean, I don't like dogs very much, but I don't go around commenting bad things on their pictures if I see them. Imagine the reaction if I copied them and commented 'kill it with fire' on one of those. I'd get practically lynched through my phone screen. (Just to be clear, I would never do that and I disapprove of it. Also I don't wish death or suffering or anything like that to dogs; they're just too energetic for me.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 24, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> The fact that people feel the need to post comments like that is just lame. I respect that some people don't like spiders (as a former arachnophobe myself), but it would be appreciated if they'd not have to say all that crap in the comments when we clearly love our spiders.
> 
> I mean, I don't like dogs very much, but I don't go around commenting bad things on their pictures if I see them. Imagine the reaction if I copied them and commented 'kill it with fire' on one of those. I'd get practically lynched through my phone screen. (Just to be clear, I would never do that and I disapprove of it. Also I don't wish death or suffering or anything like that to dogs; they're just too energetic for me.)


The people that comment that stuff are all morons seeking attention.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mack1855 (Jan 24, 2019)

Why don't they make six foot tweezers,with spider guards....and responding to old threads.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fleetwoodmcc (Jan 25, 2019)

mack1855 said:


> Why don't they make six foot tweezers,with spider guards....and responding to old threads.


I don't really think there's anything wrong with bringing this thread back, its not like theres any need for another one, and its only from July?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## thebronzedragon (Jan 25, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> I mean, I don't like dogs very much, but I don't go around commenting bad things on their pictures if I see them. Imagine the reaction if I copied them and commented 'kill it with fire' on one of those. I'd get practically lynched through my phone screen. (Just to be clear, I would never do that and I disapprove of it. Also I don't wish death or suffering or anything like that to dogs; they're just too energetic for me.)


I totally agree, I am OK with dogs but I don't like how they can be attention hogs and can get pretty annoying if not trained properly. I also don't like how dog owners expect you to love their dogs. My friend recently got a Bernese mountain dog and he obsesses over her, he always expects me to freak out and cuddle her every time I see her. The one time I said I didn't really like his dog because it is super poorly trained he freaked out and got mad at me. I also don't like that when I say I don't really like dogs, they say "Well, I don't like any of your pets". I don't care if you like my pets, I like my pets and that's all that matters. (Sorry for the rant)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jan 25, 2019)

As for things that bother me _about _the hobby I definitely hate the "Oh I've been keeping tarantulas for 25 years, I know what I'm doing and you don't," mentality. Sure that's a lot of time but you can always improve your skill set as a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clareesi (Jan 25, 2019)

My own inability to easily catch my T's food. Stupid crickets. Stupid red runners. Stupid wiggly worms.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 25, 2019)

@Torech Ungol you clicked disagree on the post quoted below. Can you tell me what my true opinion on this subject is? 


MintyWood826 said:


> It annoys me when people call abdomens butts.


----------



## antinous (Jan 26, 2019)

mack1855 said:


> Why don't they make six foot tweezers,with spider guards....and responding to old threads.


Let's add on people who think that a 1/2 year old thread is old

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Torech Ungol (Jan 26, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> @Torech Ungol you clicked disagree on the post quoted below. Can you tell me what my true opinion on this subject is?


Based off of the emote, I think you may be joking here. If so, it went over my head, unfortunately. If not... then I have no idea how to respond without that response coming across (completely unintentionally) as snarky or dickish. My apologies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mack1855 (Jan 26, 2019)

antinous said:


> Let's add on people who think that a 1/2 year old thread is old


Ok already!..i was trying to be funny.
I am giving myself a Face Palm......this is a Face Palm,right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 26, 2019)

Torech Ungol said:


> Based off of the emote, I think you may be joking here. If so, it went over my head, unfortunately. If not... then I have no idea how to respond without that response coming across (completely unintentionally) as snarky or dickish. My apologies.


I was confused as to why you rated my post disagree, and since I didn't know if you accidentally or purposely did it, I made a feeble attempt at a joke. The post with the rating is one where I say something about myself so that's why that rating confused me. (If it had been a dislike I wouldn't have been confused)


----------



## sschind (Jan 26, 2019)

John2097 said:


> People who think spiders are  disgusting. Have you ever post something on social media. And there’s is always one friend/ people comment: ewww, kill, release it outside,  etch
> Hey ts never failed to fascinate me. There’s always something new keeping them


When I owned my store I used to have a customer that owned property somewhere down south.  Every time he came in, which was only two or three times a year, he would tell me about his last trip and how he and his neighbor would go out killing rattlesnakes.  He would lay plywood and corrugated tin around his property then he and his neighbor would go out "hunting"   One would lift it with a hook and the other would blast away at anything that moved.  After a few times hearing this disgusting tale I asked "What in the world makes you think I would be interested in hearing an awful story like that"  he stopped telling it and eventually stopped coming in.  I wasn't disappointed in the loss of a customer.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Mike Miller (Jan 26, 2019)

Im sure some of these, if not all will already be mentioned, but this is what bothers me most.

1. people who tell me that keeping my tarantula collection is disgusting and weird and they should all be killed
2. mealworms / superworms who get away and burrow in the substrate (I understand you can smash their heads)
3. when a cricket jumps right as you release the tongs and they go flying across the room
4. pet stores who have no business selling spiders with their beyond cringy "husbandry" and enclosure setups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Torech Ungol (Jan 27, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> I was confused as to why you rated my post disagree, and since I didn't know if you accidentally or purposely did it, I made a feeble attempt at a joke. The post with the rating is one where I say something about myself so that's why that rating confused me. (If it had been a dislike I wouldn't have been confused)


I see. We seem to have transposed definitions of Disagree and Dislike. Your opinion is that abdomens should not be called butts. I disagree, as I find such a name cute. Thus the rating. 

As for the failed humor, that might not have been your fault. I'm a high-functioning autistic, so not getting a joke is sadly common for me.

I like that you posted your opinion, because that's the whole purpose of this thread. I simply share a differing one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Knocking the LP.  

Newbies giving advice on t’s they have never owned.

“Help me pick a 2nd t” threads.

Shipping costs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Vinny2915 said:


> Just starting a chill thread here trying to get some funny responses, who knows, maybe some people might post some interesting things.
> I'll start: I hate how I get super excited to get a new animal but then get let down when I realise I will probably never see these animals in the wild.


For me a big one is that although there not Ts orb weavers are absolutely impossible to keep I spent like 20 dollars on a huge tub and hot glued anchor points into the sides and to no avail. As soon as spring comes around I'm trying again



Vinny2915 said:


> Just starting a chill thread here trying to get some funny responses, who knows, maybe some people might post some interesting things.
> I'll start: I hate how I get super excited to get a new animal but then get let down when I realise I will probably never see these animals in the wild.


Another one is people who dont bother to be open minded about Ts and such like I get being afraid but when you just hate them for no good reason it bothers me alot. One of the times I've been most frustrated in the hobby was when I was about to catch a ginormous H carolinensis (my favorite animal BTW) and then a girl in my class tells quote "are you doing spider suff" and crushes iy

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jan 29, 2019)

This isn't about the hobby itself but the insane ignorance of people who _don't _keep Ts and think they're like tiny mammals is insane. I've been telling people for a couple of week that I am getting a new spider and without fail every single person goes "Will it like your other one?" "Will they get along?" "Do you keep them in the same cage?" 
I know I shouldn't be angry since they just really have no idea but after hearing it about a dozen times it's gotten annoying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Greasylake (Jan 29, 2019)

Rigor Mortis said:


> This isn't about the hobby itself but the insane ignorance of people who _don't _keep Ts and think they're like tiny mammals is insane. I've been telling people for a couple of week that I am getting a new spider and without fail every single person goes "Will it like your other one?" "Will they get along?" "Do you keep them in the same cage?"
> I know I shouldn't be angry since they just really have no idea but after hearing it about a dozen times it's gotten annoying.


Do you just let them roam around or do you put them in cages?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Award 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 29, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> Do you just let them roam around or do you put them in cages?


I hope they don't use cages.  Cages are cruel.  They need space to run around and get exercise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 30, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> Do you just let them roam around or do you put them in cages?


With your straightest face: "They are free-range."

Reactions: Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 30, 2019)

That would be better than a watch dog.  A sign on the door that says: "Free Range Tarantulas"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Potatatas (Jan 30, 2019)

*Things that bug you in the hobby*

Puns

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 30, 2019)

We could change the title of the thread, just for the halibut.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jan 31, 2019)

Introvertebrate said:


> That would be better than a watch dog.  A sign on the door that says: "Free Range Tarantulas"


I've thought about posting a sign on the door that says "BEWARE OF TARANTULAS" on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rigor Mortis said:


> I've thought about posting a sign on the door that says "BEWARE OF TARANTULAS" on it.


i got this one for my room.
It says: To prevent injury, keep your hands off the enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Love 2


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 31, 2019)

This is an easy thread. Here's my biggest annoyance in this entire hobby: *HYBRIDS*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 31, 2019)

The wilfully ignorant.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Jan 31, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> Do you just let them roam around or do you put them in cages?


I managed to convince someone I let my P.Ornata have free roam of my home twice a week for exercise. I even convinced them that while it's great watching my T run around the home and be free, it's frustrating when I have to pull the fridge out to fetch her after. 

And. They. Believed. Me!!! WTF!!! LMAO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 31, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> i got this one for my room.
> It says: To prevent injury, keep your hands off the enclosures.
> View attachment 299114


Italian:

"Pericolo (Peligro)
Tenete le mani lontane dal terrario, per evitare lesioni gravi"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091 (Jan 31, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Italian:
> 
> "Pericolo (Peligro)
> Tenete le mani lontane dal terrario, per evitare lesioni gravi"


cool! 
i tried to read it with italian accent, but i failed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 31, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> cool!
> i tried to read it with italian accent, but i failed!


Italian and Spanish, Mexican speaking Spanish etc may be similar, especially with some words/terms, but in reality are completely different. For instance, I can speak French basically almost perfectly, but with Spanish I have a couple of issues ah ah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sschind (Jan 31, 2019)

korlash091 said:


> cool!
> i tried to read it with italian accent, but i failed!


The only thing I got out of it was gravy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 1, 2019)

You guys will always have a pizza my heart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 1, 2019)

sschind said:


> The only thing I got out of it was gravy.





Introvertebrate said:


> You guys will always have a pizza my heart.


Y'all gotta stop, you're making me hungry 

Something else that bugs me in the hobby - posting pics on other social media platforms just for someone who thinks they know more than me insist that my molt-sexed female _E. murinus_ is a mature male, and having the gaul to act snarky when I assure them she isn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 1, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> I hope they don't use cages.  Cages are cruel.  They need space to run around and get exercise.


Which gives a whole new meaning to the word 'T-room'  
'No, don't go in there, that's E.murinus' room and she likes her privacy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## asunshinefix (Feb 1, 2019)

Torech Ungol said:


> I see. We seem to have transposed definitions of Disagree and Dislike. Your opinion is that abdomens should not be called butts. I disagree, as I find such a name cute. Thus the rating.
> 
> As for the failed humor, that might not have been your fault. I'm a high-functioning autistic, so not getting a joke is sadly common for me.
> 
> I like that you posted your opinion, because that's the whole purpose of this thread. I simply share a differing one.


Hey, just wanted to mention that I'm high-ish functioning autistic too! It's really cool to see someone else on the spectrum who is into spiders!

In terms of pet peeves, it drives me crazy that I'm afraid of my feeders. I'm terrified of roaches, worms aren't much better, and I can just manage to deal with crickets. But when the big ones jump at my face... blergh. Giant hairy 10" tarantula? No problem. But a 1" cricket freaks me right out. WHY AM I LIKE THIS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MintyWood826 (Feb 1, 2019)

asunshinefix said:


> In terms of pet peeves, it drives me crazy that I'm afraid of my feeders. I'm terrified of roaches, worms aren't much better, and I can just manage to deal with crickets. But when the big ones jump at my face... blergh. Giant hairy 10" tarantula? No problem. But a 1" cricket freaks me right out. WHY AM I LIKE THIS.


That was me with true spiders when I first got into the hobby. I was terrified of those (not including Salticidae), but not the much larger spiders with much larger fangs that are Ts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## asunshinefix (Feb 1, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> That was me with true spiders when I first got into the hobby. I was terrified of those (not including Salticidae), but not the much larger spiders with much larger fangs that are Ts.


Oh gosh, me too. Admittedly I still jump if I see one unexpectedly. I sometimes handle orb weavers and Steatoda sp. but I'm much more comfortable around my Ts - not that I handle those. Well, except my H. chilensis when I rehouse her because she insists!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uial (Feb 3, 2019)

I hate how Petshops spread misinformation. Recently I visited a shop that had a half-dead T for sale (It was literally in death curl) that was labeled and I quote:  "Brachipelma Vogans" what they actually had was a Chilobrachys fimbriatus. There is no excuse for this.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 4


----------



## Teal (Feb 3, 2019)

1. Wild collection for resale. 
I HATE IT.

2. People who think people who name their Ts are stupid. 
Hey, I like naming stuff and it isn't hurting you so... stop being mean.

3. Reptile dealers at expo spouting vast amounts of misinformation while handling a T.

4. People who brag about handling Ts. 

5. Ts that are almost adult size yet I have somehow managed to not get a sexable molt from them (I'M LOOKING AT YOU, NIMBUS.)



fleetwoodmcc said:


> Glass 10 gallon fishtanks.


I love them! LOL



MintyWood826 said:


> The fact that people feel the need to post comments like that is just lame. I respect that some people don't like spiders (as a former arachnophobe myself), but it would be appreciated if they'd not have to say all that crap in the comments when we clearly love our spiders.
> 
> I mean, I don't like dogs very much, but I don't go around commenting bad things on their pictures if I see them. Imagine the reaction if I copied them and commented 'kill it with fire' on one of those. I'd get practically lynched through my phone screen. (Just to be clear, I would never do that and I disapprove of it. Also I don't wish death or suffering or anything like that to dogs; they're just too energetic for me.)


I have used that example before...like, "What if I commented on a photo of your new puppy that you should set it on fire or smash it?" But people still don't get it, of course.

One instance I will always recall was back years ago when I had Facebook, a person tagged me in a photo of a spider they found and were asking me to identify it. They also put, "And please, no comments about killing it... J loves their critters like we love our fluffy pets, so please be respectful." To me, that was amazing... someone who doesn't even like spiders, but understands and respects my passion for them. 



thebronzedragon said:


> I also don't like how dog owners expect you to love their dogs.


I am a "crazy dog person" (handler, trainer, owns a dozen or so) and this drives me insane, too! Like, sorry I don't like your untrained annoying dog!? 

On the other hand, I HATE how people think that a dog being out in public equals an open invitation to touch them. I use a Service Dog, have some dogs that are not friendly with strangers, and also am usually training focus... yet people have the nerve to get offended when I tell them not to touch my animals. 



Mike Miller said:


> 3. when a cricket jumps right as you release the tongs and they go flying across the room


... and then a dog eats it 



Rigor Mortis said:


> This isn't about the hobby itself but the insane ignorance of people who _don't _keep Ts and think they're like tiny mammals is insane. I've been telling people for a couple of week that I am getting a new spider and without fail every single person goes "Will it like your other one?" "Will they get along?" "Do you keep them in the same cage?"
> I know I shouldn't be angry since they just really have no idea but after hearing it about a dozen times it's gotten annoying.


I get that with my dogs! Why on earth do people think all animals get along?! Arrrgghhhh.



asunshinefix said:


> Hey, just wanted to mention that I'm high-ish functioning autistic too! It's really cool to see someone else on the spectrum who is into spiders!


Spectrum T owners for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Feb 7, 2019)

Thought of another today, people who handle their Ts because "she's really old and gentle, she trusts me!" or "I only hold her when she feels like it and only then really close to the ground." or "I don't have to worry about her bolting, she's never tried." Like oh give me a break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 8, 2019)

Probably already been stated, but when someone responds immediately after you tell them you keep spiders that they're never going to come to your house. 

_Bold of you to assume I'd invite you to my home in the first place, Sharon. _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Feb 8, 2019)

- People who handle their Ts
- People Who brag about handling their Ts
- People who post selfies of themselves handling their Ts
- People who post about getting bitten because they were handling their Ts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Feb 8, 2019)

A “de-fanged” tarantula
That one pet store emplyee who recommends an obt for the newbie


----------



## Potatatas (Feb 8, 2019)

Uial said:


> I hate how Petshops spread misinformation. Recently I visited a shop that had a half-dead T for sale (It was literally in death curl) that was labeled and I quote:  "Brachipelma Vogans" what they actually had was a Chilobrachys fimbriatus. There is no excuse for this.


I rated this post funny for brachipelma vogans. Sad that they managed to almost kill it.


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Feb 8, 2019)

Arachnophoric said:


> Probably already been stated, but when someone responds immediately after you tell them you keep spiders that they're never going to come to your house.
> 
> _Bold of you to assume I'd invite you to my home in the first place, Sharon. _


_Goddammit, Sharon!
_
I actually like it when people say they're never coming round mine because of my T's. Firstly, I like my solitude when at home. I rarely invite people over, so it's a great excuse to not have people round when I don't want visitors. Secondly, it sorts the wheat from the chaff. If someone's too scared to go into the same building as a couple of tiny little T's (and snakes in my case), and they're going to make an issue of it, that's their problem to deal with. Not mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 8, 2019)

1. When I have visiters over and I'm giving them a collection tour, yet none of my inverts that are happily outside their burrows at the same time EVERY OTHER DAY refuse to show themselves.

2. People not just selling WC T's, but advertising them as CB, and then proceeding to name them something stupid like "Selenotypus Banana" (yes, that is genuinely a hobby species that is going around here in Australia).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 8, 2019)

People naming their spiders. I don't understand why, it will never like you or even acknowledge you other than threat posing. Is it just a attempt to feel closer to this thing that will never return the favor? Doesn't bother me as much as I just roll my eyes at it 

People who demonize those who feed vertebrate prey. Theres no need to, sure, but we're not sadists who enjoy pain. 

The fanatical following each new attractive species to the hobby has. 

Losing specimens for no apparent reason. Nothing to learn from, just more money to spend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Feb 9, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> People naming their spiders. I don't understand why, it will never like you or even acknowledge you other than threat posing. Is it just a attempt to feel closer to this thing that will never return the favor? Doesn't bother me as much as I just roll my eyes at it


I think giving stuff names is just kind of a human thing. Not to imply that anyone who chooses not to name their Ts somehow less human or something - it doesn't bother me either way if someone does or doesn't name a spider. But looking at humans in general, it seems pretty common for us to place a name to something even when it seems pointless; cars and electronics immediately come to mind. Perhaps it _is_ from some subconscious attempt to humanize and relate to something otherwise unrelatable, but what's the harm? It doesn't matter to me if my Ts won't ever have a capacity to even begin to understand the concept of having a name - it's just something I personally find fun and doesn't detract from their well-being, as I'm well aware they couldn't give a rat's bald heinie what I do as long as it isn't bothering them. 

Name your T, don't name your T, in the end as long as they're being properly cared for, who cares? Besides, I think we can all agree - the most important name is the scientific name.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Mar 31, 2019)

People who consider their tarantulas and other inverts objects, even though they are living animals, just because they can't feel anything for you.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## CJJon (Mar 31, 2019)

People who use the term "spood" .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 31, 2019)

I have been trying to come up with something else to add to this thread for a few weeks now. I finally came up with something that touches on a lot of points.

- people who make raising tarantulas seem harder than it really is.

@CJJon couldn't agree more. Where did that term even come from.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu (Mar 31, 2019)

People who don't know how to use the search function in (any) tarantula forums, and post asking for generic beginner tips. Or, people who gripe about "know-it-all hobbyists" after someone politely corrects their husbandry.

For example: In one of the FB groups, a woman posted a glass enclosure for an Avicularia she was bringing home and several people specifically advised her that the glass enclosure, because it doesn't allow for cross ventilation, would not be suitable and would kill her Avicularia. They advised that she should get a plastic enclosure or something that has cross ventilation.

Everyone was polite and someone even sent her a link to some acrylic storage containers at walmart. She thanked the group by posting A WHOLE NEW POST griping about how if you don't have actual HELPFUL advice to not say anything at all!

I'm sorry, but do you not have google? Are those horrible "know it alls" the only ones who can manage to type in "avicularia enclosure ideas" into google and do some research on their own?

Sure, I've posted some ridiculous newbie questions, even after hours of research and googling. I've never witnessed anyone being rude to me, or to any other newbie hobbyists, as long as the person is willing to take advice and take responsibility for their own learning. I see a lot of griping about people getting 'attacked' or whatever but the majority of what I see are respectful interactions between more experienced hobbyists and people who are willing to learn.

Too many people expect others to hold their hand throughout the entire learning process. It's just especially annoying to me because we all have so much support within this hobby and everyone is so ready to help eachother learn.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Apr 1, 2019)

Got another one about non-keepers. Again, I know I shouldn't be angry because they really have no idea and they're just asking a question but I've gotten so tired of answering to, "So, do you like, let them crawl all over our hands and stuff?" Like yeah I just let my spiders rave up and down my arms, it's pretty chill. 
And I've also gotten to the stage where I'm immediately annoyed at people's shock and horror when I say I own tarantulas. Get over it you giant baby they're _my _animals, not yours. I never said you had to come to my house and look at them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 1, 2019)

Rigor Mortis said:


> Got another one about non-keepers. Again, I know I shouldn't be angry because they really have no idea and they're just asking a question but I've gotten so tired of answering to, "So, do you like, let them crawl all over our hands and stuff?" Like yeah I just let my spiders rave up and down my arms, it's pretty chill.
> And I've also gotten to the stage where I'm immediately annoyed at people's shock and horror when I say I own tarantulas. Get over it you giant baby they're _my _animals, not yours. I never said you had to come to my house and look at them.


A woman in a pet store where I was buying crickets asked me what I buying them for. The look of horror on her face when I told her would only have been appropriate if I mentioned I collected head and crab lice on my body (not that I do - gotta draw the line somewhere, right?).


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 2, 2019)

People who insist on taking photos of themselves with a tarantula on their face/cleavage/arms where said body part is nowhere near the ground.

People who have a problem with people using the terms "spood", "spooder", or "spoder". Really? There's plenty of stuff that people come out with that is far more deserving of your scorn, lighten up.

People who have a problem with people naming their tarantulas.

People who ask for advice and then throw a tantrum when the answer isn't what they wanted.

The "kill it with fire" brigade.

(Not that I can blame them because it's usually non-T peeps) Random questions referring to a T by a random-as-heck common name I've never heard before like "Are Asian Szechuan Sauce tarantulas aggressive?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Funny 2 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## CJJon (Apr 2, 2019)

People who require cleavage photos be shot close to the ground.

Reactions: Lollipop 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 2, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> People who consider their tarantulas and other inverts objects, even though they are living animals, just because they can't feel anything for you.


May I just add that it's worse when it's an AB member and not just a random person doing that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Apr 2, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> A woman in a pet store where I was buying crickets asked me what I buying them for. The look of horror on her face when I told her would only have been appropriate if I mentioned I collected head and crab lice on my body (not that I do - gotta draw the line somewhere, right?).


Had a very similar experience a few days ago, lady in line behind me was buying aquarium decorations and I said that's a hobby I could never get into cos I'd go broke buying decorations, but for my Ts I never have to worry. She looked aghast when I said I had not only one spider, but _two spiders.  _


----------



## chevy1375 (Apr 2, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> People who insist on taking photos of themselves with a tarantula on their face/cleavage/arms where said body part is nowhere near the ground.
> 
> People who have a problem with people using the terms "spood", "spooder", or "spoder". Really? There's plenty of stuff that people come out with that is far more deserving of your scorn, lighten up.
> 
> ...


The "Kill it with fire" is definitely annoying.

For me, its when people find out I have 8 tarantulas and all of a sudden I'm an "animal hoarder" or a "crazy spider lady"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 2, 2019)

CJJon said:


> People who require cleavage photos be shot close to the ground.


Nah, by the time the cleavage is close to the ground you can swing-em over your shoulders, no need to photograph them from down under  

One of my internships was in a geriatric nursing home; I once had a patient telling me to just 'roll them up and stack them' into her bra. We both laughed so hard at that, my colleagues came rushing in thinking there was an emergency.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (Apr 2, 2019)

The thing that bugs me most in the hobby is the huge amount of gatekeeping. Someone always knows better than you, someone always has more experience than you, their way is the right way, and boy howdy are they doing to be a smug douche-canoe about it.

We're all learning as we go, there's no reason to be like that.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 2, 2019)

chevy1375 said:


> The "Kill it with fire" is definitely annoying.





The Grym Reaper said:


> The "kill it with fire" brigade.


No! 

That's a "normal/normality" classic statement, and nothing else.

First lesson of Chris LXXIX '*Disempathy*': I don't give a damn, or (Italian) "Me ne frego!" (which means literally 'I don't give a damn' but is absurdly political here, ih ih).

We need to accept that, without giving a damn about 

Besides, all of those 'Kill it with fire' fellas wouldn't even have the manly parts for doing that, in front of a wall-wandering high strung arboreal etc

Pointless to be bothered/annoyed by that.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 2, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> The thing that bugs me most in the hobby is the huge amount of gatekeeping. Someone always knows better than you, someone always has more experience than you, their way is the right way, and boy howdy are they doing to be a smug douche-canoe about it.
> 
> We're all learning as we go, there's no reason to be like that.


You can share your experience without being smug about it. 
You can also respond to someone's experience without being offended. 

Two sides of the same coin really

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Apr 2, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> You can share your experience without being smug about it.
> You can also respond to someone's experience without being offended.
> 
> Two sides of the same coin really


I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to say.

A person who replies to an earnest question by a new keeper with a sarcastic non-answer or condescension is gatekeeping. That is an attempt to silence someone who asks a question in good faith by insinuating that they are stupid and their question is foolish, and it is why so many new keepers make their first posts on these boards expecting to be torn apart.

I personally tend to respond to these types of responses with humor, but that's because I've worked in tech for years. I'm used to people doing this and don't take it personally. I doesn't mean it's right, and it's unfair to expect new keepers to just roll with the punches just because so many people in the hobby can't respond to new people asking reasonable questions in a respectful and civil manner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 2, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to say.
> 
> A person who replies to an earnest question by a new keeper with a sarcastic non-answer or condescension is gatekeeping. That is an attempt to silence someone who asks a question in good faith by insinuating that they are stupid and their question is foolish, and it is why so many new keepers make their first posts on these boards expecting to be torn apart.
> 
> I personally tend to respond to these types of responses with humor, but that's because I've worked in tech for years. I'm used to people doing this and don't take it personally. I doesn't mean it's right, and it's unfair to expect new keepers to just roll with the punches just because so many people in the hobby can't respond to new people asking reasonable questions in a respectful and civil manner.


That's indeed what I meant by saying it's possible to share your experience without being smug, yes. 

The other side to this however, is that there are a lot of new keepers who are disrespectful to the experienced keepers from the moment they arrive. Which in turn makes the experienced people less willing to kindly answer questions. 

Imo, both 'sides' have a responsibility when it comes to learning and sharing, not just the keepers.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 2, 2019)

CJJon said:


> People who use the term "spood" .


Is this a thing people don't like? I thought everyone said spood/spooder

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (Apr 2, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> The other side to this however, is that there are a lot of new keepers who are disrespectful to the experienced keepers from the moment they arrive. Which in turn makes the experienced people less willing to kindly answer questions.
> 
> Imo, both 'sides' have a responsibility when it comes to learning and sharing, not just the keepers.


I'm talking specifically about gatekeeping. I haven't actually seen any unwarranted instances of newbs being rude and dismissive toward veteran keepers who weren't gatekeeping from the beginning of their interaction with them. I'm sure there are some, but I haven't seen them.

New keepers come here to learn, and to be treated like an imbecile out of the gate is not conducive to learning. People are less likely to be receptive to criticism and pick up new information when they feel as though they're being attacked. Even if they have made a husbandry misstep, responding to them with condescension instead of guidance is not at all constructive. That sort of negative interaction is alienating. It makes new people reluctant to post, which ultimately negates any benefit they can draw from the years of invaluable experience and knowledge people on these boards have.

Therefore, it BUGS me!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## G. pulchra (Apr 2, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> That's indeed what I meant by saying it's possible to share your experience without being smug, yes.
> 
> The other side to this however, is that there are a lot of new keepers who are disrespectful to the experienced keepers from the moment they arrive. Which in turn makes the experienced people less willing to kindly answer questions.
> 
> Imo, both 'sides' have a responsibility when it comes to learning and sharing, not just the keepers.


I'll add to this, it seems that there are quite a few that are very inexperienced with T's who rush to be the first to answer questions and nitpick every enclosure and care detail.  If you've only been in the hobby for a year or two, no amount of reading or viewing video's can substitute for actual experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 2, 2019)

You give your whipscorpion a bunch of dirt that you decided to spend your last bits of your allowance on. 
He spends the whole day lounging around the top, looking for the water dish. 

You buy a ton of crickets in advance and try giving it to your vinnies but they refuse to eat it since they’re apparently “too jumpy.” 
You toss in a piece of dog food to get rid of all the mites but they decided to eat that instead and smear it across the entire enclosure, providing more food for the mites.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 2, 2019)

chevy1375 said:


> For me, its when people find out I have 8 tarantulas and all of a sudden I'm an "animal hoarder" or a "crazy spider lady"


Try telling them you have 94 :wideyed:. I'm actually amused by the looks I get, but then I don't really care what the know-nothings think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux (Apr 2, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> The "kill it with fire" brigade.


Spiders catch roaches in their homes and other insects that are harmful to humans only to be thanked with fire. 


chevy1375 said:


> For me, its when people find out I have 8 tarantulas and all of a sudden I'm an "animal hoarder" or a "crazy spider lady"


I told them I have around 50 and they ask how big is the box I'm using to store them all. Just answered that I don't want to start an MMA king-of-the-hill tarantula style.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Apr 2, 2019)

G. pulchra said:


> I'll add to this, it seems that there are quite a few that are very inexperienced with T's who rush to be the first to answer questions and nitpick every enclosure and care detail.  If you've only been in the hobby for a year or two, no amount of reading or viewing video's can substitute for actual experience.


I was super guilty of this for awhile, I try to take a backseat now because I barely know anything that could be considered helpful. Unless its a new keeper asking for species suggestions, then I will always pipe in suggesting A. chalcodes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 2, 2019)

G. pulchra said:


> I'll add to this, it seems that there are quite a few that are very inexperienced with T's who rush to be the first to answer questions and nitpick every enclosure and care detail.  If you've only been in the hobby for a year or two, no amount of reading or viewing video's can substitute for actual experience.


I try to curb it

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 3, 2019)

I mentioned this in another thread but I've noticed some less experienced keepers will have a list of T's they want and they're all rare/obscure (expensive) species. Getting some experience with some of the many wonderful established species first would probably be a good idea. I'm starting to think they believe it's a status thing to have the most obscure species they can find.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 3, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I mentioned this in another thread but I've noticed some less experienced keepers will have a list of T's they want and they're all rare/obscure (expensive) species. Getting some experience with some the many wonderful established species first would probably be a good idea. I'm starting to think they believe it's a status thing to have the most obscure species they can find.


It's a thing that occurs in every hobby, I think. People want the most unique/weird/expensive/hard to get element there is. 
In mantis keeping, new keepers rarely want the bulletproof and fun Hierodula membranacea, they want the extremely sensitive and fussy Idolomantis diabolica.
I guess it's a form of competition, like always wanting the car that is better than the one your neighbour has.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 3, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> I guess it's a form of competition, like always wanting the car that is better than the one your neighbour has.


I agree, unfortunately this trend can lead to the death of rare T's that would be better off in the hands of more experienced keepers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 3, 2019)

Considering large species automatically better than dwarf species because of their size.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dord (Apr 3, 2019)

Misidentification- Chilean Grammostola, Phrixotrichus scrofa, Franken-Hysterocrates, and so on...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 3, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> I guess it's a form of competition, like always wanting the car that is better than the one your neighbour has.


I've never understood why people buy cars to impress other people. If you're going to buy a car it should be because it's a car you're genuinely going to enjoy, whether or not anyone is impressed by it should be secondary. That logic could be applied to a lot of things really.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Death Derp (Apr 3, 2019)

when I tell someone arachnophobic a that i have T's, they just get really surprised and tell me that they escape at night and kill people for some reason. I heard this many times and when I tell them it's false, they get really defensive over it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Apr 3, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> It's a thing that occurs in every hobby, I think. People want the most unique/weird/expensive/hard to get element there is.
> In mantis keeping, new keepers rarely want the bulletproof and fun Hierodula membranacea, they want the extremely sensitive and fussy Idolomantis diabolica.
> I guess it's a form of competition, like always wanting the car that is better than the one your neighbour has.


I think there’s an element of that for some folks, but moreso, people just want a visually striking animal. Most people who want to get into the hobby often don’t think beyond that, and have no point of reference. All tarantulas are just tarantulas to people who don’t have experience with them, and they likely just want something pretty.

I mean, the first T I wanted was a P. metallica, specifically for the colors, but also because it was featured prominently on a vendor site and was the most beautiful tarantula I’d ever seen. Fortunately, I have more experienced friends who said that they themselves were not ready for a pokie, and suggested that I start with an easier species.

I think the simple fact that many of these advanced species are so eye-catching that they are featured often as keepers’ show species is ironically an equal contributor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 3, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> I think there’s an element of that for some folks, but moreso, people just want a visually striking animal. Most people who want to get into the hobby often don’t think beyond that, and have no point of reference. All tarantulas are just tarantulas to people who don’t have experience with them, and they likely just want something pretty.
> 
> I mean, the first T I wanted was a P. metallica, specifically for the colors, but also because it was featured prominently on a vendor site and was the most beautiful tarantula I’d ever seen. Fortunately, I have more experienced friends who said that they themselves were not ready for a pokie, and suggested that I start with an easier species.
> 
> I think the simple fact that many of these advanced species are so eye-catching that they are featured often as keepers’ show species is ironically an equal contributor.


This is a real issue, agreed. I showed my mom, who is terrified of spiders, a calender I helped put together and when she saw the picture of a P.metallica, she said that 'at least it's a beautiful spider'. I was like, 'mom! That's one of the more advanced and fast and potent species! Don't you like this one more?; I showed her C.versicolor, but nope, that was a nasty hairy spider. I was baffled to be honest.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 3, 2019)

When people say "shed" instead of "molt."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stormsky (Apr 3, 2019)

When people refer to tarantulas as "Ts" vocally. Just call them spiders if tarantulas is too long. Calling them Ts is okay in text but just sounds ridiculous out loud.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 3, 2019)

Stormsky said:


> When people refer to tarantulas as "Ts" vocally. Just call them spiders if tarantulas is too long. Calling them Ts is okay in text but just sounds ridiculous out loud.


Um (looking at my feet) I um, call them my 'tees' all the time. 
Is that bad?  
Totally true. 

[that's gotta beat calling one a 'charanchula'  -- yes?  maybe?  C'mon, some validation -- I can't be the only one to verbally actually refer to them as Tees???]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 3, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> that's gotta beat calling one a 'charanchula'


That's literally the only way I've heard it pronounced in the South. I'm pretty sure it's just an accent thing.


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 3, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> That's literally the only way I've heard it pronounced in the South. I'm pretty sure it's just an accent thing.


Um, never mind where I'm from.  Seriously -- I've always heard the 'T' pronounced!  I sort of thought 'charantula' was a joke (re: pronunciation) .


----------



## Serpyderpy (Apr 3, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> People who insist on taking photos of themselves with a tarantula on their face/cleavage/arms where said body part is nowhere near the ground.
> 
> People who have a problem with people using the terms "spood", "spooder", or "spoder". Really? There's plenty of stuff that people come out with that is far more deserving of your scorn, lighten up.
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums up any and all contribution I could add to this thread.

Though I will admit I'm guilty of buying a rarer tarantula for my first one, but it was more a case of dumb curiosity that got me. I'd read it was wise to start with terrestrial new worlds and all that and had been looking at the recommended species for a while, but got carried away in the depths of Google image search and related images. I came across Theraphosinae sp. Panama and fell in love, like wow I fell in love hard, but read they were kind of rare and hard to find. Out of curiosity I searched if any were for sale. They were. I'd done months of reading about basic tarantula care and felt I was ready enough to take the plunge, and felt if I didn't act now then I may never get the chance again anytime soon.

Granted if I had messed up it would have been a very expensive mistake, but I felt I was ready, and my little friend has been the best starter tarantula I could have ever asked for. Calm, eats well, just an overall gentle creature. But it was a risk! Maybe some people dive into wierd and obscure ones because they feel as if they can handle it, or love the tarantula itself, or the more recommended species that are encouraged for new keepers don't really resonate with them. I think as long as they look after the animal and do their research, there's no harm, but the price tag means any mistake is a very expensive and harsh mistake, and people have to acknowledge and accept that if they're gonna insist on getting a rarer tarantula.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 4, 2019)

Serpyderpy said:


> This pretty much sums up any and all contribution I could add to this thread.
> 
> Though I will admit I'm guilty of buying a rarer tarantula for my first one, but it was more a case of dumb curiosity that got me. I'd read it was wise to start with terrestrial new worlds and all that and had been looking at the recommended species for a while, but got carried away in the depths of Google image search and related images. I came across Theraphosinae sp. Panama and fell in love, like wow I fell in love hard, but read they were kind of rare and hard to find. Out of curiosity I searched if any were for sale. They were. I'd done months of reading about basic tarantula care and felt I was ready enough to take the plunge, and felt if I didn't act now then I may never get the chance again anytime soon.
> 
> Granted if I had messed up it would have been a very expensive mistake, but I felt I was ready, and my little friend has been the best starter tarantula I could have ever asked for. Calm, eats well, just an overall gentle creature. But it was a risk! Maybe some people dive into wierd and obscure ones because they feel as if they can handle it, or love the tarantula itself, or the more recommended species that are encouraged for new keepers don't really resonate with them. I think as long as they look after the animal and do their research, there's no harm, but the price tag means any mistake is a very expensive and harsh mistake, and people have to acknowledge and accept that if they're gonna insist on getting a rarer tarantula.


Theraphosinae species are fairly easy to care for, despite being rare so you didn't mess up at all  and it sounds like you fell in love with the species for what they are, and not just because it is a rare species.
I can understand the love for this genus, they're just too cute!


----------



## Serpyderpy (Apr 4, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Theraphosinae species are fairly easy to care for, despite being rare so you didn't mess up at all  and it sounds like you fell in love with the species for what they are, and not just because it is a rare species.
> I can understand the love for this genus, they're just too cute!


They're adorable, too adorable for words. I have quite a few popular and established species but when I fall in love with a species its hard to shake the idea of owning them, nevermind how rare or expensive they are. No matter how much they cost me, from £5 to £50, I love all of them equally. Though my bank account doesn't love me very much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 4, 2019)

Serpyderpy said:


> Though I will admit I'm guilty of buying a rarer tarantula for my first one


For the record, not necessarily against new keepers getting rarer T's, at least the easier to keep ones anyway. It just that I've noticed a trend lately of new keepers with lists of T's, each one more rare and/or obscure than the next. I'm starting to think some of these people are just looking for ways to get noticed here and they think having the rarest T's will give them status. Maybe I'm wrong, but when I see several newbies talking about getting Aphonopelma mooreae slings (going for $350 each in the US) I find myself thinking "What, a Gbb isn't good enough for you? You got to have a Aphonopelma that looks like a Gbb?" Seems like a pure status thing to me.
And lest anyone think this is just sour grapes on my part, I just sold some inherited property and I could afford A. mooreae slings, but there plenty of other inverts that interest me more. Maybe I'll get some when (or if) the price comes down.
(If this all seems a bit grouchy on my part, well I just got off a 12 hr shift, so I'm a bit )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 4, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> When people say "shed" instead of "molt."


Kinda specific to where I live but when other English people write "molt" instead of "moult".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 4, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Kinda specific to where I live but when other English people write "molt" instead of "moult".


What about Frisians?


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> [that's gotta beat calling one a 'charanchula'  -- yes?  maybe?  C'mon, some validation -- I can't be the only one to verbally actually refer to them as Tees???]





Greasylake said:


> That's literally the only way I've heard it pronounced in the South. I'm pretty sure it's just an accent thing.





Ellenantula said:


> Um, never mind where I'm from.  Seriously -- I've always heard the 'T' pronounced!  I sort of thought 'charantula' was a joke (re: pronunciation) .


I haven't payed much attention to most people's pronunciations of 'tarantula,' but I've always said 'charantula.' I know my mom pronounces the first letter as 't,' but she has a heavy Eastern European accent so it might be that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 4, 2019)

I've heard tuh-ran-choo-luh, tuh-ran-chuh-luh and tran-chluh --- but not a "ch" sound at the beginning. Always thought it was just someone just being cute to start with "ch" sound.  
I can't judge anyone -- I sometimes still forget and pronounce the L in salmon because I incorrectly learned it that way.  

Maybe I should just stick to calling them "Tees" huh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stormsky (Apr 4, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> I've heard tuh-ran-choo-luh, tuh-ran-chuh-luh and tran-chluh --- but not a "ch" sound at the beginning. Always thought it was just someone just being cute to start with "ch" sound.
> I can't judge anyone -- I sometimes still forget and pronounce the L in salmon because I incorrectly learned it that way.
> 
> Maybe I should just stick to calling them "Tees" huh?


The first two are how I pronounce it. Have I actually been saying it wrong? What is the proper pronunciation? I swear, if I've been saying it wrong this whole time, I might just change my mind and join you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 4, 2019)

Stormsky said:


> The first two are how I pronounce it. Have I actually been saying it wrong? What is the proper pronunciation? I swear, if I've been saying it wrong this whole time, I might just change my mind and join you!


Pleased to assist: "teeeees"  
Actually, probably all are commonly accepted (even the Charantula one I hadn't recognised as real).  As long as people know what you're referring to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Apr 4, 2019)

Discovering that some people pronounce tarantula as 'charantula'. *shudders*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Serpyderpy (Apr 5, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> For the record, not necessarily against new keepers getting rarer T's, at least the easier to keep ones anyway. It just that I've noticed a trend lately of new keepers with lists of T's, each one more rare and/or obscure than the next. I'm starting to think some of these people are just looking for ways to get noticed here and they think having the rarest T's will give them status. Maybe I'm wrong, but when I see several newbies talking about getting Aphonopelma mooreae slings (going for $350 each in the US) I find myself thinking "What, a Gbb isn't good enough for you? You got to have a Aphonopelma that looks like a Gbb?" Seems like a pure status thing to me.
> And lest anyone think this is just sour grapes on my part, I just sold some inherited property and I could afford A. mooreae slings, but there plenty of other inverts that interest me more. Maybe I'll get some when (or if) the price comes down.
> (If this all seems a bit grouchy on my part, well I just got off a 12 hr shift, so I'm a bit )


Yeah, I agree. I had a look at _Aphonopelma mooreae_ since I was unfamiliar and it looks so extremely similar to a GBB that's there's really no defending a new keeper trying to get one. I could maybe slightly defend it if it looked unique or had something other tarantulas don't but even then I wouldn't drop 100+ dollary doos on a starter tarantula, especially since if you were super new and had to get the box, sub, hide and everything else to go along with it, maybe even pay for shipping.

Brownie point hunting happens in any hobby that has rarity in it, it's kinda sad. There's a difference between going after a tarantula because you like it and going after it because it's rare, and even then going after it because you like it is discouraged if it's particularly expensive or hard to keep and you have no idea what you're doing, christ, the amount of times I've seen people outside of the community commenting that they want to own a P. metallica or a T. seladonia is concerning.

You didn't sound grouchy though, no worries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 5, 2019)

I think some of you need to lighten up to be honest

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 5, 2019)

Earlier in this thread, I said that it annoys me when people call their abdomens butts. When I was really new, it was quite annoying. When I wrote that post, it was a very minor annoyance. Now, I catch myself thinking butt instead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> I think some of you need to lighten up to be honest


We need to lighten up in a thread titled "things that bug you in the hobby"?  Wouldn't that defeat the purpose?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 5, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> We need to lighten up in a thread titled "things that bug you in the hobby"?  Wouldn't that defeat the purpose?


Imagine being bothered and annoyed by people saying spoods, naming their Ts and incorrectly spelling specie names.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Imagine being bothered and annoyed by people saying spoods, naming their Ts and incorrectly spelling specie names.


Well... Species names are kind of important... So i can understand why it bothers some people. 
Just because you can't be bothered doesn't mean everybody else shouldn't  
Or you could participate in this thread by posting you're bothered/bugged by the people that posted things they're bugged about in this thread that is about things that bug people. 

@Ellenantula pronouncing the L in salmon is bad? In English??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 5, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Well... Species names are kind of important... So i can understand why it bothers some people.


Just correct them and move on, if someone spells it wrong but you know what they mean what is the deal?
Unless I am writing a paper on tarantulas my spelling really isn't that important.
Unless of course you are secretly marking users...

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Apr 5, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> @Ellenantula pronouncing the L in salmon is bad? In English??


The L is silent in both American English (as well as in UK English, I believe).  No idea why.  For me though, it's like a deliberate effort for me to not sound out that stupid "L"!  

Is pronouncing the "L" normal where you live?  Maybe I was born on the wrong continent....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 5, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> The L is silent in both American English (as well as in UK English, I believe).  No idea why.  For me though, it's like a deliberate effort for me to not sound out that stupid "L"!
> 
> Is pronouncing the "L" normal where you live?  Maybe I was born on the wrong continent....


Here it is at least. I thought everyone pronounced it 

I also pronounce the -e- in veg-e-tables, but I know that is wrong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 5, 2019)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Here it is at least. I thought everyone pronounced it


Do you actually say SAL-MON? I am actually triggered

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Do you actually say SAL-MON? I am actually triggered


Yes, if I am speaking English I do say it like that. Mostly I speak Norwegian though and says _laks _instead


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 5, 2019)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Yes, if I am speaking English I do say it like that. Mostly I speak Norwegian though and says _laks _instead


I will let you off, I bet there is plenty of Norwegian words I would butcher


----------



## CJJon (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Just correct them and move on, if someone spells it wrong but you know what they mean what is the deal?
> Unless I am writing a paper on tarantulas my spelling really isn't that important.
> Unless of course you are secretly marking users...


The deal is that clarity is very important as is spelling. Forums such as these are knowledge bases and colloquial variation in names is confusing, especially so due to the international makeup of the membership. We constantly are telling new people to use the search function here to glean information and learn more about the hobby. That is a much more difficult task if everyone is using made up names for animals with no consistency. So yes, in effect, when you write a post it is as if you are writing a journal article. At the very least you are contributing to a knowledge base that is ostensibly saved into perpetuity.  

Secretly marking users indeed...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 5, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> What about Frisians?


Meh... You get a pass if English isn't your first language.



Ellenantula said:


> The L is silent in both American English (as well as in UK English, I believe). No idea why.


Yeah, it's a silent L in proper English too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Just correct them and move on, if someone spells it wrong but you know what they mean what is the deal?
> Unless I am writing a paper on tarantulas my spelling really isn't that important.
> Unless of course you are secretly marking users...


Marking users? For what? Assassination?  



Ellenantula said:


> The L is silent in both American English (as well as in UK English, I believe).  No idea why.  For me though, it's like a deliberate effort for me to not sound out that stupid "L"!
> 
> Is pronouncing the "L" normal where you live?  Maybe I was born on the wrong continent....





Paul1126 said:


> Do you actually say SAL-MON? I am actually triggered


I pronounced the L in English salmon... You secretly use French, did you know that?!  In French it is 'saumon', which sounds roughly like you would pronounce it when the L is silent.. 
Never knew that it was supposed to be silent  oh well, learn something new everyday  
I use one -e- in vegetables though. 
In Dutch it is 'zalm' and yes, we pronounce the L.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Just correct them and move on, if someone spells it wrong but you know what they mean what is the deal?
> Unless I am writing a paper on tarantulas my spelling really isn't that important.
> Unless of course you are secretly marking users...


Spelling really isn't that important??!! How can people say that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SonsofArachne (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Imagine being bothered and annoyed by people saying spoods, naming their Ts and incorrectly spelling specie names.


Are you on the same internet as the rest of us? All social media is primarily people expressing their annoyance. Arachnoboards is actually unusually pleasant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 5, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> Marking users? For what? Assassination?


For spelling errors



Andrea82 said:


> I pronounced the L in English salmon... You secretly use French, did you know that?!  In French it is 'saumon', which sounds roughly like you would pronounce it when the L is silent..
> Never knew that it was supposed to be silent  oh well, learn something new everyday
> I use one -e- in vegetables though.
> In Dutch it is 'zalm' and yes, we pronounce the L.


I did not know this, but that is some really useful information! Thanks!



MintyWood826 said:


> Spelling really isn't that important??!! How can people say that?


Man, so high strung. Making an honest mistake is no biggie... It is literally how you learn, Sometimes I have to look up spelling of genus/specie name because I cannot remember it all.



SonsofArachne said:


> Are you on the same internet as the rest of us? All social media is primarily people expressing their annoyance. Arachnoboards is actually unusually pleasant.


I have eyes and I don't really use social media.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> For spelling errors
> .


I got that part, but what would I use the knowledge of having marks on a person for spelling mistakes for? Assassination?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 5, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Man, so high strung. Making an honest mistake is no biggie... It is literally how you learn, Sometimes I have to look up spelling of genus/specie name because I cannot remember it all.


I completely understand making mistakes and I still have trouble spelling some words. I'm sorry, I saw "spelling doesn't really matter" and I freaked out. I'm overly sensitive to people suggesting that spelling/grammar doesn't matter much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis (Apr 5, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> Earlier in this thread, I said that it annoys me when people call their abdomens butts. When I was really new, it was quite annoying. When I wrote that post, it was a very minor annoyance. Now, I catch myself thinking butt instead.


I know cure. Repeat after me: "It's opisthosoma. It's opisthosoma. It's opisthosoma. It's opisthosoma. ..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 5, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> I haven't payed much attention to most people's pronunciations of 'tarantula,' but I've always said 'charantula.' I know my mom pronounces the first letter as 't,' but she has a heavy Eastern European accent so it might be that.


Well, your mother is damn right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJJon (Apr 5, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> I completely understand making mistakes and I still have trouble spelling some words. I'm sorry, I saw "spelling doesn't really matter" and I freaked out. I'm overly sensitive to people suggesting that spelling/grammar doesn't matter much.


Don't apologize. He said "Unless I am writing a paper on tarantulas my spelling really isn't that important".

Nothing in there about making honest mistakes.

Yep, spelling and language do matter.


----------



## sschind (Apr 12, 2019)

Sykomp said:


> I have to agree with this, I assume most people are only jokingly annoyed by the naming, but anyway. Naming things really affects the way people think. Giving a name to a tarantula labels it as an individual, and affirms its position as someone's pet - now it has unmeasurable _value_ since it's important enough to be named by someone.
> And if someone is dead scared of a giant spider, try naming that said spider something like "Bubbles" or "Kitty" or something, it makes it sound less menacing and harder to be afraid of.
> 
> Also one irrational thing that bugs me are those soft tissues many T's are packed with in their shipping containers. They are good at keeping the T's unharmed, but trying to get the poor spider safely out of the slightly moist paper without crumbling it all around the enclosure annoys me like no other. Sure, if the spider is slow you can move it into some other container first, but with lightning fast ones that adds unnecessary possibility of unwanted bolting...
> It's harmless, but I'd still rather not have tiny white pieces of paper in my nice setups!



I had a 15 foot albino Burmese python that my sisters 1st grade class named fluffy. 

I use a variety of popular names (Charlotte, Aragog, Shelob) in my shows as it is another way to help kids get interested.  My first spider (L. parahybana sling)  I named Kumonga but no one ever got the reference.  I also had a huge crayfish named Ebirah and a praying mantis named Kamacuras but those also got blank stares from all but the most sophisticated movie aficionados.



TownesVanZandt said:


> Yes, if I am speaking English I do say it like that. Mostly I speak Norwegian though and says _laks _instead


if I were speaking Norwegian I would probably say _aks_




Andrea82 said:


> I use one -e- in vegetables though.


So do I   I tell my kids "now sit down and eat your _vg-ta-bless_"



Paul1126 said:


> Man, so high strung. Making an honest mistake is no biggie... It is literally how you learn, Sometimes I have to look up spelling of genus/specie name because I cannot remember it all.


Honest mistakes are acceptable and you are right we do learn that way but only if those mistakes are pointed out and we are exposed to the correct spelling.  I often have to look up the spelling of certain words but when it comes to genus/species names I feel I have an obligation to do so.  Pronunciation on the other hand...that's a whole different story.



Patherophis said:


> I know cure. Repeat after me: "It's opisthosoma. It's opisthosoma. It's opisthosoma. It's opisthosoma. ..."


Yeah but opisthosoma doesn't make first graders giggle nearly as much.  When I am talking about snake genetics in one of my shows I bring out an albino corn snake and I will say "now this is an albino"  when I bring out the next one I'll say "the last one was an albino, that's pretty easy to say...everyone try it (they all say albino) now this one is a bit tougher...its an anerythristic"   and they proceed to butcher it.  Then I say "remember that it will be on the test" and they all freak out and say "there's going to be a test?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 12, 2019)

sschind said:


> I had a 15 foot albino Burmese python that my sisters 1st grade class named fluffy.


IMO 'Fluffy', as a name, has still more dignity than _mainstream _'Aragog' and 'Shelog'.

At least 'Fluffy' can be anyway the name of a twisted, sick, perverted, deranged, crazy thing/person 

ih ih


----------



## Zaxxen (Apr 12, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> IMO 'Fluffy', as a name, has still more dignity than _mainstream _'Aragog' and 'Shelog'.
> 
> At least 'Fluffy' can be anyway the name of a twisted, sick, perverted, deranged, crazy thing/person
> 
> ih ih


I can get behind Aragog and Shelog, tbh, atleast if you have a theme when it comes to names, my only T is called Minerva, next one will be Mosag (Aragog's Wife) and then if i get a completely dark brown ill name that one aragog as im trying to keep everything Harry Potter themed, and if my current one turns out to be a male imma change it to Albus or Percival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 14, 2019)

sschind said:


> I had a 15 foot albino Burmese python that my sisters 1st grade class named fluffy.
> 
> I use a variety of popular names (Charlotte, Aragog, Shelob) in my shows as it is another way to help kids get interested.  My first spider (L. parahybana sling)  I named Kumonga but no one ever got the reference.  I also had a huge crayfish named Ebirah and a praying mantis named Kamacuras but those also got blank stares from all but the most sophisticated movie aficionados.
> 
> ...


Lol, no. Afaik, you're supposed to say 'veg-tables' , and not 'veg-e-tables'. Sort of. 'groenten' works fine for me


----------



## Little my (Jul 13, 2019)

Katiekooleyes said:


> _Goddammit, Sharon!
> _
> I actually like it when people say they're never coming round mine because of my T's. Firstly, I like my solitude when at home. I rarely invite people over, so it's a great excuse to not have people round when I don't want visitors. Secondly, it sorts the wheat from the chaff. If someone's too scared to go into the same building as a couple of tiny little T's (and snakes in my case), and they're going to make an issue of it, that's their problem to deal with. Not mine.


Proof that most T owners are just like there T's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 13, 2019)

Every single helicopter owner that asks 

“Is my T in pre-molt????”

@Teal

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2019)

Paul1126 said:


> Do you actually say SAL-MON? I am actually triggered


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2019)

Randomly, Singaporeans whose mother tongue, is English, usually pronounce the ‘L’ in salmon.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jul 13, 2019)

People who put basic husbandry questions in 'Tarantula Chat' instead of http://arachnoboards.com/forums/tarantula-questions-discussions.2/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Jul 15, 2019)

viper69 said:


> Every single helicopter owner that asks
> 
> “Is my T in pre-molt????”
> 
> @Teal


YOU KNOW ITTTT.



Minty said:


> Randomly, Singaporeans whose mother tongue, is English, usually pronounce the ‘L’ in salmon.


My ag teacher pronounced almonds "am-unds"... she said if the "L" in salmon is silent, so is the one in almonds

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## khil (Jul 15, 2019)

Loud crickets and smelly cockroaches.


----------



## Urzeitmensch (Jul 15, 2019)

Minty said:


> Randomly, Singaporeans whose mother tongue, is English, usually pronounce the ‘L’ in salmon.


The "L" is silent? I honestly did not know that despite having watched a lot of English content. Probably wasn't very fish-heavy media ...


----------



## Minty (Jul 15, 2019)

Teal said:


> My ag teacher pronounced almonds "am-unds"... she said if the "L" in salmon is silent, so is the one in almonds


Hahah my mother in law does this!

I just tried pronouncing 'almonds' a few times. The L isn't silent when I say it, but it is quite soft.


----------



## Minty (Jul 15, 2019)

Urzeitmensch said:


> The "L" is silent? I honestly did not know that despite having watched a lot of English content. Probably wasn't very fish-heavy media ...


Yeah, the L has become vocalised. It's the same in words such as 'talk', 'walk', and 'calm', etc.


----------



## Teal (Jul 15, 2019)

khil said:


> Loud crickets and smelly cockroaches.


I love cricket sounds! 



Minty said:


> Hahah my mother in law does this!
> 
> I just tried pronouncing 'almonds' a few times. The L isn't silent when I say it, but it is quite soft.


I pronounce it fully... "all-munds" lol



Minty said:


> Yeah, the L has become vocalised. It's the same in words such as 'talk', 'walk', and 'calm', etc.


'Calm' has the L fully pronounced... but yeah, the other two have pretty much dropped it.


----------



## Minty (Jul 15, 2019)

Teal said:


> I love cricket sounds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not here it doesn’t. Haha


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 15, 2019)

What bothers me even more than brand new keepers arrogantly trying to keep OBTs is the fact that they're easily available to those keepers. I've seen them at pet shops in person and online for $15, even less, and they're a staple of any expo or exotic pet store. 
Also, not selling Ts based on the scientific name. Instead, they're like "uhh, yeah, this is a Central American brown tarantula."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Jul 15, 2019)

VolkswagenBug said:


> What bothers me even more than brand new keepers arrogantly trying to keep OBTs is the fact that they're easily available to those keepers. I've seen them at pet shops in person and online for $15, even less, and they're a staple of any expo or exotic pet store.
> Also, not selling Ts based on the scientific name. Instead, they're like "uhh, yeah, this is a Central American brown tarantula."


Obt's are awesome tarantulas first of all even though they are highly overrated on arachnoboards as being evil bitey things which everyone knows who keeps them properly is they will bolt to hide when disturbed. What bothers me is walking into a pet store and seeing B.albo slings for 4.99$ or free with any purchase. Cant walk into a pet store without seeing over a dozen of them taking up space that an fossorial or arboreal tarantula could be on to buy.


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 15, 2019)

0311usmc said:


> Obt's are awesome tarantulas first of all even though they are highly overrated on arachnoboards as being evil bitey things which everyone knows who keeps them properly is they will bolt to hide when disturbed. What bothers me is walking into a pet store and seeing B.albo slings for 4.99$ or free with any purchase. Cant walk into a pet store without seeing over a dozen of them taking up space that an fossorial or arboreal tarantula could be on to buy.


Bolting at the speed that they do when disturbed is still a danger, and the vast majority of new keepers should not be starting with any OWT, much less one with the defensive properties of OBTs. _B. albopilosum _being offered for low prices is a great way to cut down on people looking for Ts ending up with an OWT that they're vastly unprepared for.


----------



## 0311usmc (Jul 15, 2019)

VolkswagenBug said:


> Bolting at the speed that they do when disturbed is still a danger, and the vast majority of new keepers should not be starting with any OWT, much less one with the defensive properties of OBTs. _B. albopilosum _being offered for low prices is a great way to cut down on people looking for Ts ending up with an OWT that they're vastly unprepared for.


I get where your coming from maybe I am just biast as i started with an obt in 2007 kept her in a 5 gallon terrarium filled with packed substrate. Never had any issues with her or got any threat postures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 15, 2019)

0311usmc said:


> I get where your coming from maybe I am just biast as i started with an obt in 2007 kept her in a 5 gallon terrarium filled with packed substrate. Never had any issues with her or got any threat postures.


Sounds to me like you probably got an unusually placid OBT. They do have personality variations, so sometimes people will find a less insane one.


----------



## 0311usmc (Jul 15, 2019)

VolkswagenBug said:


> Sounds to me like you probably got an unusually placid OBT. They do have personality variations, so sometimes people will find a less insane one.


I keep mainly old world fossorial and arboreal tarantulas. Until early this year i didn't know what a threat posture looked like first hand. Now most times i take lid off my C.lividus enclosure i am greeted with one, however i just find it funny and give her a roach and add water to enclosure before closing the lid.  I keep all my tarantulas in bigger enclosures than most do with lots of dirt or hiding places for the arboreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath (Jul 15, 2019)

All of the bugs besides the T’s themselves. I hate feeders! Especially mealworms. GROSS


----------



## Teal (Jul 15, 2019)

Minty said:


> Not here it doesn’t. Haha


Lol well yall have different accents there! ​


VolkswagenBug said:


> Sounds to me like you probably got an unusually placid OBT. They do have personality variations, so sometimes people will find a less insane one.


No, it sounds like an Orange Bob kept properly with lots of space. 

Of my Orange Bob Army, there is ONE that will bolt out of the enclosure rather than in... and has been that way since a wee sling. The only threat displays I have gotten are from mature males. My matriarch female, Orb, was well known to sit in the open even if I opened the enclosure and rehousing her was like dealing with the laziest rosea. A T that is allowed to burrow/hide/feel safe is not nearly as defensive as, or defensive at all compared to, one who is set up incorrectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Urzeitmensch (Jul 15, 2019)

Asgiliath said:


> All of the bugs besides the T’s themselves. I hate feeders! Especially mealworms. GROSS


For me it's like that with the zoophobas. The constant rustling noise they make when rubbing together gives me the creeps.


----------



## Asgiliath (Jul 15, 2019)

Urzeitmensch said:


> For me it's like that with the zoophobas. The constant rustling noise they make when rubbing together gives me the creeps.


Ugh thank god I’m deaf


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Jul 15, 2019)

As far as buying T's themselves, the prices being way high in the US and shipping costs.

As far as other keepers, people that DO NOT DO THEIR DUE DILIGENCE (or do and are just stupid) BEFORE BUYING A T.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Garetyl (Jul 15, 2019)

Finding out that the superworms I was buying were just large mealworms (that may be sterile) and having to set up a new colony of breeders for my larger ts. 
-_- 

I just hope my mealie beetles aren't infertile.


----------

